# LaGrange Bottling Works



## sandchip (Sep 28, 2014)

Picked this up at an estate sale yesterday.  Super grimy, but cleaned up real nice. [attachment=lagrange.JPG]


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice Bottle to have in any collection.  Congrats.   RED Matthews


----------



## sandchip (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks, Mr. Red.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 28, 2014)

Is it a tooled crown ? It looks to be. Very nice bottle !


----------



## sandchip (Sep 28, 2014)

goodman1966 said:
			
		

> Is it a tooled crown ? It looks to be. Very nice bottle !



Yessir, and thanks.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice Jimbo!!! I wish you had a before pic though. []For those that don't google."1905 LaGrange Bottling Works was another name for O. F. Copeland & Sons, who also owned the Hogansville Bottling Works."
FROM


----------



## Aloysia (Sep 28, 2014)

I got very excited when I saw this post because I thought it was La Grange, Tx but see it is California!  Never the less it is a fantastic bottle!  Beautiful!!
Aloysia


----------



## Aloysia (Sep 28, 2014)

I got very excited when I saw this post because I thought it was La Grange, Tx but see it is California!  Never the less it is a fantastic bottle!  Beautiful!!
Aloysia


----------



## sandchip (Sep 29, 2014)

Aloysia said:
			
		

> I got very excited when I saw this post because I thought it was La Grange, Tx but see it is California! Never the less it is a fantastic bottle! Beautiful!!
> Aloysia



No, Georgia! []


----------



## sandchip (Sep 29, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Nice Jimbo!!! I wish you had a before pic though. []For those that don't google."1905 LaGrange Bottling Works was another name for O. F. Copeland & Sons, who also owned the Hogansville Bottling Works."
> FROM



Sorry about that.  I was a little eager to see how it'd clean up.  Heck, I was trying to wash it at the sale but that thing needed a scouring pad, so I had to wait until I got home. Thanks for the link.  I figured TOC, but there's a couple of Hutches on ebay, so I then I wondered if it might date even earlier.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 4, 2014)

To contribute to a commom need for bottle collectors,  I have been using two Walmart items, Perfect Glass  and Goo Gone, for some new finds,  I also use alcohol swabs used for my sugar insulin shots to clean old paper labels that I try to save and read.  Just passing on a couple things that work,   RED Matthews


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 4, 2014)

"Lime Cola"-- from the link-- sounds like an interesting flavor.


----------



## bottleguyga (May 13, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Picked this up at an estate sale yesterday.  Super grimy, but cleaned up real nice. [attachment=lagrange.JPG]


Do you still have this bottle? If so is it for sale?


----------



## sandchip (May 13, 2020)

bottleguyga said:


> Do you still have this bottle? If so is it for sale?



Yes, I still have it, but hadn't given any thought to selling it though.


----------



## HouTxSoda (May 19, 2020)

Aloysia said:


> I got very excited when I saw this post because I thought it was La Grange, Tx but see it is California!  Never the less it is a fantastic bottle!  Beautiful!!
> Aloysia


There is a La Grange Texas bottle currently for sale on E Bay. Check it out.


----------

